# Voucher hidden costs.



## Coolaboy (20 Sep 2020)

Hi Folks. I'm buying Vouchers as gifts for family members. Which is the best ones to buy with no hidden costs on them. Thanks.


----------



## losttheplot (21 Sep 2020)

I tend to avoid vouchers for shops, as they could suddenly cease trading in the current climate. I'd go for a prepaid card that can be used as a regular debit card. You can choose the amount. I don't think charges kick in for about a year.


----------



## Leper (21 Sep 2020)

Give them hard cash. It works every time.


----------



## Coolaboy (21 Sep 2020)

Thanks folks but have to go with Vouchers.


----------



## MrsSummertime (21 Sep 2020)

One4all they're used in thousands of shops, they even have virtual cards now so no losing them.


----------



## Coolaboy (21 Sep 2020)

Yes but is their a charge God everytime you use it?


----------



## losttheplot (21 Sep 2020)

I think after 12 months they may incur a monthly charge


----------



## peemac (21 Sep 2020)

Seeryous said:


> One4all they're used in thousands of shops, they even have virtual cards now so no losing them.


A lot less shops take them that use to. They charge smaller retailers 12.1% commission. (10% on the gross sale price, so 12.1% of the sales price excluding vat)

Me2You gift cards are accepted by a far larger number of retailers and is operated by Retail excellence and they charge retailers less than 5%. You can buy them in any Applegreen station. https://www.me2you.ie/


----------



## MrsSummertime (21 Sep 2020)

Me2You definitely don't have more retailers, they're relatively new. I'm not sure the commission rate matters to us the consumer. I've always gotten a One4all from my employer at Xmas (as most of my friends do too) never a problem spending them we don't hold onto them for too long but yes after 12 months there is a monthly charge taken from the card.


----------



## Saavy99 (21 Sep 2020)

Coolaboy said:


> Hi Folks. I'm buying Vouchers as gifts for family members. Which is the best ones to buy with no hidden costs on them. Thanks.



Amazon gift vouchers are the bee's knees!



			Amazon.co.uk : gift online vouchers


----------



## Leper (22 Sep 2020)

In some One4All vouchers you can't even spend the voucher in the shop in which it was bought.


----------



## Nutso (22 Sep 2020)

What about something like a Perx rewards card?  





						Cards | Perx Rewards
					

The Perx Reloadable card is ideal for ongoing corporate bonus and incentives. If your employees work remotely, a virtual card is also available which can be sent to their inbox instantly.




					perxreward.com
				



Essentially a Mastercard that can be spent anywhere.  Personally I'd prefer something like this - still a "voucher" as such but can be spent anywhere that takes Mastercard?


----------



## peemac (24 Sep 2020)

Seeryous said:


> Me2You definitely don't have more retailers, they're relatively new. I'm not sure the commission rate matters to us the consumer. I've always gotten a One4all from my employer at Xmas (as most of my friends do too) never a problem spending them we don't hold onto them for too long but yes after 12 months there is a monthly charge taken from the card.


Certainly the last report I saw had substantially more retailers than one4all.

Possibly in terms of numbers of shops it's closer, but the variety of retailers accepting me2you is far bigger than one4all.

Commission rate matters because smaller retailers are willing to accept me2you cards giving you more choice. Certainly the reason I won't accept one4all is the excessive commission and the same for other retailers I know - we all accept me2you. We're all local retail stores.


----------



## MrsSummertime (24 Sep 2020)

Th OP is a consumer not a retailer so no commission does not matter.

If you check out both websites, Me2You has 645 retailers and One4all has 2,355 so I would say One4all is the better gift of choice.


----------



## Peanuts20 (25 Sep 2020)

bear in mind if you get one4all vouchers the maximum online spend in one transaction is €50


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Sep 2020)

Peanuts20 said:


> bear in mind if you get one4all vouchers the maximum online spend in one transaction is €50



That's quite restricted in light of so many people shopping on-line these days especially in light of Covid.


----------



## MrsSummertime (25 Sep 2020)

The max €50 online transaction is line with EU Regulations just the way now the maximum value you can put on one card is €150.


----------



## Blackrock1 (25 Sep 2020)

perx for sure its basically a prepaid cr card, one4all arent much use any more.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Sep 2020)

Seeryous said:


> The max €50 online transaction is line with EU Regulations just the way now the maximum value you can put on one card is €150.



Hi Seeryous,

Only 4 posts all of which appear to be promoting One4All vouchers.  Any connection?


----------



## MrsSummertime (25 Sep 2020)

No connection just posting on the same thread, I would love the knowledge to post on others.


----------



## Peanuts20 (25 Sep 2020)

the limits are due to EU regulations around money laundering. It really makes them a pain to get use online


----------



## SparkRite (25 Sep 2020)

peemac said:


> Possibly in terms of numbers of shops it's closer, but the variety of retailers accepting me2you is far bigger than one4all.



FWIW ,

Went to pay for fuel in Applegreen today with a one4all card, as I have done before, only to be told that they
are not accepting them anymore.

"We accept 'me2you' though", I was told.


----------



## peemac (26 Sep 2020)

Seeryous said:


> Th OP is a consumer not a retailer so no commission does not matter.
> 
> If you check out both websites, Me2You has 645 retailers and One4all has 2,355 so I would say One4all is the better gift of choice.


Just rechecked this. My error. It's more retail excellence retailers accept me2you than one4all
Over 5,000 retail outlets accept it.


----------



## 5thwheel (26 Sep 2020)

Super Valu do gift cards purchase in store or on line


----------



## tomdublin (29 Sep 2020)

5thwheel said:


> Super Valu do gift cards purchase in store or on line


But then you are stuck with Supervalu's overpriced food from their dingy stores.


----------

